# Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only FS thread going on in the Air Supsension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the FS ads through out the forum.
This is the place to sell airride stuff or trade airride stuff. do not post any none airride products in this thread.
*The Rules:*
Only post FS stuff here.
Once it sells delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the seller.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your classified thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
 *NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES*  If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME ITEM FOR SALE MORE THAN ONCE*
*POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 
Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Selling a full setup for a mk4. Asco 3/8s, aerosport fronts, firestone rears (have an extra bag too) 400cc viairs, all lines, all the extra power wire and stuff I had to go out and buy. Gauges, 7 switch avs, everything needed. $1,900 obo.


_Modified by DubuTeaEff at 5:36 AM 10-18-2009_


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dashrendar)*

s:
MK4 Bagayard front struts with < 2,000 miles on them with Bagyards contitech rear bags (no shocks, i used stock ones). All Airline to run from the front leader lines to the spare tire well. also included is the entire hotrod economy kit from AAC (4 valve setup)
$2,000 plus coilovers
on the car and when they were first received


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (Pizza Pig)*

Gone!


_Modified by MalakaiTran at 9:28 AM 11-4-2009_


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

SOLD!!


_Modified by Lblizzie at 8:18 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dashrendar)*

*SOLD!*


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:17 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 ([email protected])*

If I get enough interest in these and my coils i'll sell so I can get mason techs
$275
uv aerosports with mk4 brackets
no rub marks
~3k miles on them


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dashrendar)*

sold.............


_Modified by felixy69 at 3:31 PM 12-31-2009_


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (felixy69)*

2 AVS 7 switch box for sale
black and clear
90 each


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

1/4 - 1/8" braided steel leader line. perfect for bagyards
never hurts to have a backup, i blew a braided line and so can you!
$25 shipped, brand new

400 watt relay - $20 shipped


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

SOLD!!!!!!


_Modified by bgsapc at 11:02 AM 10-13-2009_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sold


_Modified by MadTextureYo at 8:00 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

FS: mk2/mk3/corrado Old Mason-Tech Struts. Signature series with dampening adjustment. only have about 400 miles on them. $650 shipped








also for sale, 2 Uvair Air house 2s with bak2basics brackets that have been cut shorter. fairly new but have 2 slight rub marks in the first layer of rubber on the bag from rubbing on the control arm when dumped. no leaks. may just need to space the bag up somehow a lil bit when installed. $125 shipped


----------



## wallacejr30 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

pm sent corrado_sean



_Modified by wallacejr30 at 11:10 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wallacejr30)*

replied


----------



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Chapman air struts, first 300 gets em
aprox. 1500 miles on them, like new!
buyer pays shipping
I also have bottoms made that will fit a B5, i'll throw em in for and extra 25 bucks.
pm or email me if interseted. [email protected]
SOLD!!!

































_Modified by Ben Franklin at 6:32 PM 10-14-2009_
SOLD!!!


_Modified by Ben Franklin at 4:22 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## Tampon Tea (Oct 15, 2009)

sold


_Modified by Tampon Tea at 7:54 AM 10-22-2009_


----------



## GRCRYGTR (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Tampon Tea)*

sold


_Modified by GRCRYGTR at 11:16 AM 12-12-2009_


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

FS: Universal aerosport front bags with leader lines also 034 strut bushings $345 shipped all have roughly 4k 1 bag small rubbing marks below metal band other than that great shape ...got mason techs


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dashrendar)*

FS full management setup (everything except bags)
8 asco 3/8" valves and most fittings (need 2 new fittings for the bag lines to go into because of the stupid "quick disconnects" that really don't disconnect) but the old 1's included too.
Lines, power wires, other misc. wiring needed, 2 dual face gauges, avs 7 switch controller, 2 400 viar compressors, 5gal tank, pressure switch, relays, fittings.
$1,000 obo.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (DubuTeaEff)*

165/200PSI VIAIR pressure switch 20 bucks shipped.










_Modified by MalakaiTran at 12:59 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (MalakaiTran)*

my stuff above is still for sale. people keep flakin out


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (corrado_sean2)*

AFC manifolds $200+shhipping, come with 4 3/8 fittings for intake, 2 3/8 for fill, 2 1/4, and 1/4 exhaust ports. 
One has been leaking, and I have new parts coming from AFC to rebuild it. 










_Modified by Dark Anghell at 4:02 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bagyard mk5 fronts from the group buy.
750 shipped.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Bagyard Rear Bags for Mk4 Jetta/GTI. 2k miles on them.
$600 shipped.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_i have a set of MasonTech rear air bags for sale
direct bolt on.
WannA be cool....this is it.
these were bolted on before but were defected so i had to send them back for warrarnty, since then MasonTech had fixed all the problems.
Rear Air Bag Kit
- Billet 6061 T-6 aluminum upper and lower mounts machined in-house
- Firestone bags
- Modular design for easy air bag maintenance/replacement (if needed)
- Super low drop
- Active height designed for great ride and handling
- Accepts 1/4"NPT male fittings (90 degree swivel fittings included)
- Bolt-in fitment - no cutting or welding required
- All components made in the USA
- 3-5 business day turnaround on all orders
Applications
mk4 Golf/Jetta 1999.5-2005, Honda Fit GD1-3 2006-2008
Price Paid:$399.99USDNOW: $350Canadian








also for sale are the rest of my spare air ride parts.
http://www.fitfreak.net/forums....html 

_Modified by felixy69 at 6:48 PM 10-6-2009_


*price dropped $350cnd !!*


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*SOLD*


_Modified by Racer Rob at 11:21 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dashrendar)*

FS full management setup (everything except bags)
8 asco 3/8" valves and most fittings (need 2 new fittings for the bag lines to go into because of the stupid "quick disconnects" that really don't disconnect) but the old 1's included too.
Lines, power wires, other misc. wiring needed, 2 dual face gauges, avs 7 switch controller, 2 400 viar compressors, 5gal tank, pressure switch, relays, fittings.
$900 obo


----------



## porkchop_man (Apr 20, 2007)

Just bought a used setup off Tampon Tea, Came with 2 extra rear Firestone 255c bags.. pressure tested and they're fine. Im also selling the Viair 450 compressor so i can replace it with a dual compressor setup.
$250 Everything.. Brand new after taxes this would cost you $568.58 @ AAC
http://www.airassisted.ca/Air-....html
http://www.airassisted.ca/AirB....html


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

*BRAND NEW NEVER USED*
Slam Specialties RE-5's w/90 degree 3/8 PTC
$150 shipped withing the 48










_Modified by Boosted20th2886 at 10:34 AM 10-26-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dashrendar)*

*UPDATE:*So.....
Parting out my car within the week/next week and figured i'd start this up.
Mostly for *MKIV* but w. Masontech coming out with their latest rear bag for the mkv's/b6's; this whole set up could be used as well for those applications. (with purchase of mounts from MT for the rears)
I have:
x2 Uvair Aerosports w. brackets and leader liners
$325
x2 Firestone rear bags w. mkiv brackets
*SOLD SOLD SOLD*
x1 5 gal (long version) black, DOT approved tank from [email protected]
*SOLD SOLD SOLD*
If you buy all, i'll knock off some $$$ this is all without shipping FYI








OFF THE CAR NOW, will sell together or seperate. No rubbing on any of the bags and they have around ~6k on them, max..
Pics if needed..
werd.

_Modified by Still Fantana at 2:37 PM 11-2-2009_


_Modified by Still Fantana at 2:54 PM 11-5-2009_


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dashrendar)*

2 manifolds for sale:
Accuair manifold 3/8"... SOLD
2 AirLift manifolds 3 months old $275 + ship









_Modified by 01Jetta20VT at 1:54 PM 11-17-2009_

_Modified by 01Jetta20VT at 1:17 PM 11-23-2009_


_Modified by 01Jetta20VT at 1:17 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (gunch)*

sold


_Modified by dorbritz at 3:22 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_I have 4 UA bags for sale as a whole
$300 for the lot.
1 is good
2 have rub marks 
1 has a hole
You can have them re-bellowed from UA for $50-60 and turn around and resell them. I just don't want to miss with it.

What happened?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (From 2 to 5)*

pm sent


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Fs: Easystreet autopilot with easystreet manifolds. this sells for 1100 or so im looking for 900 shipped. used for about a month, works good im just looking to go a diff route


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*mk4 set up for sale (new)*

the toy go to go







everything new but the bilsteins(great condition)switch box,asco valves,3 galon tank,water trap,viair comp,gauges,lines,universal bags,slam s re'5s brackets,bilstein struts and shocks trimmed bushings,never got a chance to put in my car,hey swoops thanks for all the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2,000 for all picked up white plains ny here pics


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: mk4 set up for sale (rain724)*

sold


_Modified by dorbritz at 6:11 PM 11-10-2009_


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

is that port rusty? ^


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

its a steel tank. They all will have surface ruse if they have been used.


----------



## M.Rising (Jul 29, 2009)

*Various Air ride parts*

Air House 2 rear bag setup for MK4 - $250
1/2 SBD valves( got them used in a trade never installed)- $150
10 switch smoked switchbox- $30
double needle apc gauge $10
$400 takes it all
































_Modified by M.Rising at 4:59 PM 11-9-2009_

_Modified by M.Rising at 10:58 PM 11-9-2009_

_Modified by M.Rising at 1:47 PM 11-11-2009_

_Modified by M.Rising at 1:48 PM 11-11-2009_

_Modified by M.Rising at 11:36 PM 11-16-2009_


_Modified by M.Rising at 2:25 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Various Air ride parts (M.Rising)*

autopilot controller. (just the controller) 
works perfect. the sides are a little marked up due to mounting it where the ashtray was in my mk4.
would like $200


----------



## snowbrd15 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dashrendar)*

Hello fellow dubbers, if you want your car to go up and down then your in the right spot. The reason for selling is, im going a different route like performance and need the money. Every little piece is included in this deal. There is only one thing wrong and that is the rear left bag is blown so you will have to buy a new bag from universal which will run about 80 bucks. i am including everything and i can keep most of it intact for an easy install. Here is the part list, i hope i don't forget anything. You can contact me by im but if your serious you best bet is to text me at 717-818-9725. Thanks for looking!
BAGS AND STRUTS JUST FOR SALE!
The tape is just preventing everything from getting banged around.
struts
Universal front
700 OBO 








_Modified by snowbrd15 at 8:18 PM 12-13-2009_


_Modified by snowbrd15 at 10:42 AM 12-28-2009_


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (snowbrd15)*

Selling my front setup mk3,mk2 corrado.Uv bags over weitec coils,perch is already notch for air lines .Just install and your good to go low Gimmie 600 & there yours .we could work something out with shipping.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

show drop stickers: $5 mailed to your door, PM me and ill give you paypal and get your address. 








thanks to tomespo for purchasing a sticker and this excellent photo of it


----------



## JettiKnight (Mar 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

FS Viair 280c - STOPPED PRODUCING AIR it runs but doesn't fill the tank. 
If you know how to rebuild these then this could be fixed or used for parts.
$50
Chapman front air struts for MK2/3 w/adj. damp - One of the bags has a slow leak cause 
the rubber coating is coming off. Can be sent out for rebuild or replaced for $260 through
auto-addicts (i have their # if you want). 
$225


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JettiKnight)*

BRAND NEW, never installed Universal Air bags with brackets for a mk4. comes with everything pictured.
300 shipped 


























_Modified by .sanya. at 10:42 PM 11-27-2009_


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (01Jetta20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01Jetta20VT* »_2 manifolds for sale:
Accuair manifold 3/8"... BRAND NEW never used $400 + ship











PM sent.


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

2 Brand New Viar 380s, Looking for $200 obo lemme know, need em gone!









_Modified by 01Jetta20VT at 4:52 PM 11-19-2009_


_Modified by 01Jetta20VT at 1:19 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Bagged B5 S4 for sale*

Well... the time has come where I have to sell it. Buying a house, so I need money for a downpayment and this is the first thing to go.
Most of you know about it already, so I'll spare the gruesome details. On the cover of this months ET, 400whp, shaved, wide, and on air suspension. 
The car is for sale with NO RESERVE starting at $18,900 ending 10 days from now because I need to sell it fast. I hope it goes to a good home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...LX:IT
Few pics::










































_Modified by Jesster at 3:10 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Bagged B5 S4 for sale (Jesster)*

car is gorgeous bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## porkchop_man (Apr 20, 2007)

some goodies for saleeeee
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4618480


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (porkchop_man)*

Have for sale a complete and almost brand new Mason-Tech Air ride Kit for Mk2,3 and Corrados! I have about 500 miles on it and everything is perfect, the ride is great, no leaks, everything works the way it should! Just need to get some money back! It's the brand new front struts, with the chapman rears, it comes with the accu-air E-level air management set up, a 5 gallon tank, it's a 100% complete bolt in kit, EVERYTHING will come with it! My asking price is $2500.
Only pic I have right now, this is with no notch, and the fender liners still in! If interest is shown I will take more detailed pics! PM me for quickest response










_Modified by bagged_hag at 9:51 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

rode great and had them for about 3k.
doing a new rear set up however.
so *$275 Shipped takes them.*









the lift.








air'd down


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

FS: Mk3 Mason-Tech Signature Series Front Air Strut
Threaded shock body allows for adjustable height while shock is also adjustable dampening..
Retailed for over 1200 new and have less than 5000 miles on them..
Asking 750 OBO !


----------



## shiznit (Sep 7, 2008)

FS- Easystreet Autopilot digital controller and ECU.
Used less than one month in show car.
$450 shipped OBO.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (yukonone)*

MKV Complete Air Ride Setup w/ Bagyard Shorties
$3,000.
The details:
* Bagyard shorties painted custom burgundy (front struts)
* Bilstein sport shocks (rear)
* Air house 2 bags (rear)
* Custom brackets for the rear bags
* Easy Street Autopilot controller - Digital Management (175 psi shut off)
* 5-Gallon tank powdercoated x-treme chrome (has some scratches here and there) This is long and skinny with 6 ports and a drain, no ports on top.
* 2x 400C Chrome Viair Compressors
* Full metal water traps
* All push to connect 3/8" fittings
* 3/8" Hoses
* 2x Strut mounts
* Fittings to hook up an air house
* Fittings to run the air dumps outside the car (never got around to it)
* Custom air ride controller molded into the sunglass holder by Plush Automotive**
* Original controller casing if you want to mount it somewhere else








Here is a picture installed. VERY CLEAN. Not all messy with a rats nest of valves and wires. 








Here is what the trunk looked like after I finished wrapping it.








I have labeled where everything should go/ be wired, so the install will be fairly straight forward. 
Here is the most recent shot of the kit taken a few days ago. 








Feel free to PM any questions that you might have.
I will entertain reasonable offers via PM. 
**I will only include the custom made sunglass holder controller if I get close to the full price offer.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (Ducky 2.0T)*

4 6 prong air switches. All momentary, all brand new. $7 shipped per, $12 per pair, $20 for all 4.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (The_Sauce)*

*$4k for a bagged wagon*


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (Ducky 2.0T)*

ducky, why!?!


----------



## fukndubn96 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dorbritz)*

FS/ complete air management everythings *BRAND NEW* easystreet autopilot,5 gallon alum. tank, all fititngs and 50 feet 3/8 air line DOT approved, 2 water traps, Viair 400C Dual Pack (Chrome)compressors, AccuAir VU4 manifold...*$1300 shipped*
*PM ME FOR PIX*


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_ducky, why!?!









I came to the realization that my priorities are askew. I need to focus on graduating and passing the bar next spring/ summer.


----------



## burritowagen (Dec 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

FS: Brand new Viair 400c.
PM ME for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

8x 3/8" SMC Valves
All Necessary Valve Fittings
300 shipped.


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*

FS: I have extra 50 feet of 3/8 air lines that I need to get rid of...$15 and its all yours! Buyer pays shipping.



_Modified by 20thGTI12 at 11:04 AM 12-4-2009_


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (20thGTI12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thGTI12* »_FS: I have extra 20 feet of 3/8 air lines that I need to get rid of...$20 and its all yours! Buyer pays shipping.

Not to step on your toes, but you know that you can buy 50 foot rolls from aac for around $23 right? Again, not trying to ruin your sale, just an fyi to make the sale go faster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16v_HOR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v_HOR* »_
Not to step on your toes, but you know that you can buy 50 foot rolls from aac for around $23 right? Again, not trying to ruin your sale, just an fyi to make the sale go faster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Edited! I never did measure the length until now...I had no time to measure bc of work and school put together. Its 50ft..









_Modified by 20thGTI12 at 8:54 PM 12-3-2009_


_Modified by 20thGTI12 at 11:13 AM 12-4-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (20thGTI12)*

full air ride off my corrado. using MT old signature series struts. gunna keep the new ones for another car. its not definite but if someone wants it i may go for other things i have in mind. 
MT sig series struts with dampening adjustment 500 miles
MT old rears using air lift struts
8-3/8" asco valves
3 gallon tank
viair 400c compressor
full easy street management 
$2300 shipped. entertaining offers as well


















_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 2:35 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Im selling my Mason Tech front struts for MKV... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4675975


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tico_gti)*

My Car....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4676247


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*

















Will sell seperately, want 130.00 each and shipping!!!
*Also, there are water traps attached already!!!!*


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tchristemac)*









FlexiBlok 3/8" watertrap
i bought it off a local cuz i thought mine was messed up but i got it to work so i dont need this
$25 shipped


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

sold......................................


_Modified by felixy69 at 8:53 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (felixy69)*

Brand new Bagyard front struts, they should reach my door step within the next two weeks. I'm parting out the car and wont be in need of them. 800 picked up, 900 shipped


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dashrendar)*

(2) dual needle viair gauges
(1) single needle viair tank pressure gauge
(1) gauge pod made by the openroad guys

all new, never used or installed. original packaging
$150 shipped


_Modified by BADCLOWN at 6:39 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dashrendar)*

5 gallon tank with 6 1/2" ports - $69.95 from air assisted
50ft of 3/8" air line -$25.00 from air assisted
7 switch EAI switchbox w/valet keys- $42.00 shipped from ebay
stuff was NEVER used, bought it all with anticipation of doing air ride but due to most recent events with my car im not going to.
I'd like $125 picked up for everything.... or $130+shipping


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (Mr.Tan)*

8 3/8" preassembled ASCO valves for sale.
leak free. comes with fittings so you're good to go. 
I want a manifold
$275 OBO


_Modified by harley06 at 2:17 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Mk4 Bagyard Rear Bags with only 2k miles on them. $500+shipping. I need new rears for my mk1 TT quattro, so these gotta go.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tchristemac)*

















Will sell seperately, want 130.00 each and shipping!!!
*Also, there are water traps attached already!!!!*


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tchristemac)*

FS: 
*B5 Quattro Air Ride.* 
$1000 plus coils.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4689421


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dorbritz)*









updated pic of the switch boxes.
HAVE 2 AVAILABLE. 
BLACK AND CLEAR
90 each 


_Modified by harley06 at 10:39 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Mk4 Bagyard Rear Bags with only 2k miles on them. $500+shipping
*
I need to sell my Air Ride Technologies RidePro E2 Digital Management system in the next 2 weeks. Have a very good opportunity to upgrade to an Accuair E-Level system for a really good price. If I can't sell it in two weeks, I'll just keep it and re-use it for my new car.*
This kit retailed for $1700 (dual compressor kit) +$150 (wireless remotes) + $50 (extra compressor relay harness) = *$1900 retail*. *I'll let my kit go for $1300+shipping FIRM!!! DO NOT OFFER ANYTHING ELSE BECAUSE I WILL NOT TAKE IT!!*
The only thing my kit will not include is a 5 gallon air tank, because I've wrapped it in leather and will be reusing it for my next project. There's a chance I may have a 5 gallon aluminum air tank that I can add for a little extra if someone decides to step up and buy this in the next 2 weeks.
Kit was installed in June, and only ran on the car for 2000 miles. The kit will include:
(2) Viair 380c compressors
(2) compressor relays with pigtail harness (Kit normally only includes 1 harness)
AirRide Technologies RidePro manifold
RidePro E2 controller
wiring harness 
(8) 3/8" fittings
(3) Wireless remotes (This extra option normally comes with only 2 remotes, and is an extra $150)


----------



## SJD666 (Nov 25, 2008)

DubuTeaEff pm'd a bunch of times whats good?


----------



## partingvw (Oct 29, 2009)

WTB - any air ride stuff. interested in anything I can get my hands on for mk4. thanks,. oh and im in toronto


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

i have a set of remanned bagyard air ride mk5 bagyard bags - european length.. i have replaced all internal seals and hardware. they do not come with leader lines but i will get some sent to you if you purchase these struts. these struts also do not have the top mount bushing and bearing but you can use your stock units.
















price is 750


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

complete air ride setup 
2 380 compressors
5 gallon tank
bda rear bag mounts 
bag over fk front set up 
easy street mgmt
3/8 line all four corners 
2500 with fk coils (ill include all the parts you will need if you want to go back to static) 
2000 without


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dashrendar)*

i have 2 mk4 raceland front shocks, brand new. perfect for a bag over coil setup.
i was going to use them on a local install, went MT instead
















$200


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i have a set of remanned bagyard air ride mk5 bagyard bags - european length.. i have replaced all internal seals and hardware. they do not come with leader lines but i will get some sent to you if you purchase these struts. these struts also do not have the top mount bushing and bearing but you can use your stock units.
















price is 750

What is this "European Length" u speak off? And are they ment to be used with the new style bearings you guys sell with the premium struts? If these are as short as the shortie... Ill shoot u an offer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

european length struts are longer than shorties by about 1/2-3/4". we don't use any sort of shorter bushings and bearings as the internal seals get ruined by using a different bushing. the price is firm at 750 - new supremes are 1324.95


----------



## C4NT2T0PTHECROOK (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2009 (dorbritz)*

Well, i bought this system from LBVDUBBIN like months ago, but really never got to it because of school, and my dog i just got, so, SADLY i need to let it go to a payoff some things :frown:. Here's what i have:
- 5 Gallon Aluminum 9 Port Tank
- Dual Viair400c Compressors
- AutoPilot Controller (Custom Fitted Into Sunglasses Holder)
- 2 x 3/8” SMC All Metal Watertraps
- 8 Pack Asco 3/8” Valves
Everything is mounted on a wooden block cut to in a circle shape to fit where the spare is located. Basically, all that's needed is to get some bags or strut mounts, up to you, run power and ground, and your good to go.
Pics will be up tomorrow possibly.
Looking for a local deal, asking 1400 OBO.
His thread : http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72589


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*FS: Brand New Stage II Accuair Management and 25ft Power Supply*

FS: Brand New Accuair Stage II Accuair Management including the 25ft power supply.
Best management system hands down...
Only $2000 shipped, but worth $2300 with everything included...
Stage II Accuair Management

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Accuair Power 25ft Power Supply 








Shoot me an email at [email protected] or IM me here
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
-Matt


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*FS: Mason-Tech Rear Bags*

I have a set of Mason-Tech rear bags, essentially brand new. Bought these from Felixy69, they had a new bags installed on them from my understanding. They are in great shape. I never installed them on my car, going to do a full BagYard setup instead.
These go for $399.99 USD Plus Shipping.
The only problem with these is that they are missing one metal plate, Just talk to Scott at Mason-Tech though and he will get you on your way.
I will go for $325 USD Shipped OBO, being that they are essentially brand new.
















*Not Mine, but same ones, not 90* fittings.


_Modified by SoldierSide16 at 9:18 PM 1-6-2010_


----------

